# busy bee farm honey straw machine



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Sure would have to sell a LOT of straws to pay for that thingy.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Can't even load the page....


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

$2759.00 , good lord, and that just the plain model without options, not sure of what they sale the straws for but man, unless you went in the honey straw business full time I wonder how long it would take to pay for itself....months, years, decades?? that would be a lot of honey and straws plus there cost!!!! looks like a nice set up but guest I am to cheap....


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

you will get it cheaper here, looks like no reserve!!!! bet it stays under thousand!!! we will see

http://cgi.ebay.com/Honey-Stick-Mac...ryZ46527QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## greenbeekeeping (Feb 13, 2003)

Yep I am bidding on that item also. It doesn't work from what she has told me but with an electricain and maintainence men in the family and a wife that has run candy machines for the past 12 years I am hoping we can get it running or completly re-enginer it so it is fast and efficient. 

Matt
greenshoney


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

The Original Sticky Machine

"I sell a lot of honeysticks. I mean, A LOT of honeysticks. As an example, these last four months, I have watched 5 barrels worth of honey walk out my door, all in the form of honeysticks. Six. Grams. At. A. Time."

I wonder how she sells 5 barrels worth of honey sticks without a machine to make them??


----------



## tarheit (Mar 26, 2003)

The sticky machine hasn't been available for some time. I talked to the inventor over a year ago and she said there were still some problems with it, and that she didn't have time for it anymore so she sold the rights (it was patented). Was told by someone that this other gentleman couldn't get it working right either and it hasn't been offered since.

Would certainly be worth the money to me if you could load it up and let it run 1000+ at at time. Wouldn't take too many buckets of honey to pay for itself. For the small producer you could fill your own manually, or send your honey to someone with such a machine.

-Tim


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

honeyman46408 said:


> The Original Sticky Machine
> 
> "I sell a lot of honeysticks. I mean, A LOT of honeysticks. As an example, these last four months, I have watched 5 barrels worth of honey walk out my door, all in the form of honeysticks. Six. Grams. At. A. Time."
> 
> ...


----------



## tarheit (Mar 26, 2003)

The seller here makes it pretty clear that while the electronics and compressor did work (and likely still do honestly), the machine as a whole never did work right even with considerable effort. So definitely buyer beware.

-Tim


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

if 2 people have tried to make it work 1 being the inventor and another who bought the rights. and they have both given up I wouldnt buy the one ebay for any more than scrap iron prices since that is very well what it may end up has


----------



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

*I have one of these machines*

I have to say this machine is basically and overpriced erector set. Our's showed up broken and i do not believe we ever put one ounce of honey through it. Our 30 Day warranty showed up 3 months before the machine did.



It's now collecting dust in one of my back rooms.



Aaron


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

*send it to me for free*

If I had one for Free with free shipping I'd love to tinker with it, but it would probably be easier to design one from scratch. So, I wonder what DO they use to fill all of those honey straws????


----------



## tarheit (Mar 26, 2003)

I'd be happy to pay shipping for one to get a better look. Though what I've seen of the design (pictures, video and patent) vs. my experience filling many by hand, I think there are some fundamental flaws in the design.

-Tim


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

I saw this design work at EAS 2003 at Cornell.
The young lady from NH who was the inventor was there, doing a demo.
She made quite a few honey sticks.

But then, disaster - something happened to her power feed, which
had been fed several hundred feet from the nearest building. The
vendors were in a TENT. I'm not sure what happened, but everyone
had things burn out, as if the feed had a massive surge.

As I recall, it fed straws from a roll of plastic, filled them with honey
from a 5-gallon pail, heat-sealed and cut the filled straw, and repeated
the operation endlessly.

It is a shame that those involved could not deliver the promise 
of a "fill and forget" system for making honey sticks, as this would be the only approach where one could afford to make them.


----------

